# Monster Elk



## Darin (Feb 9, 2012)

One of the biggest I have seen.

Shot in Colorado. Private land (no fence). 459 gross net.


----------



## ancy (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## tbow388 (Feb 9, 2012)

*DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-ang*

That is one large jackelpope!!!!!!

My brother got his largest this year in Colorado. No where near as impressive as that though.


----------



## saw dog (Feb 9, 2012)

ancy said:


>



Mighty nice bull, CONGRATS


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Feb 9, 2012)

That is a great bull. Makes my 370 class bull look small.


----------



## Boydt8 (Feb 9, 2012)

*Wow*

That is one heck of a bull, long beams! 
Great job!


----------



## Rudedog (Feb 9, 2012)

How much meat in lbs. do you end up with for your freezer with an elk as a percentage of body weight? Being from the right coast I have never had the pleasure.


----------



## Darin (Feb 9, 2012)

I just wanted to share. It's a friend of mines friend.
I just thought it was impressive.


----------



## discounthunter (Feb 9, 2012)

wow.all i can say.wow!


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 9, 2012)

That is a monster. I would like to see one that big myself.


----------



## Fifelaker (Feb 9, 2012)

That thing is a pig! I like the kicker on the left beam. Is there one on the left?


----------



## tree md (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow! Any idea if it was a bow kill?


----------



## Darin (Feb 9, 2012)

tree md said:


> Wow! Any idea if it was a bow kill?



Bow...got another pic. Arrows in plain view.


----------



## Darin (Feb 9, 2012)

I have one last picture to show you how massive this dude was.


----------



## tree md (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow! Unbelievable mass!

Me and a buddy are hoping to do a do it yourself bowhunt for elk in CO this year. Over the counter tags are very reasonable. Especially for a cow. Wanted to do it this year but I was on the road working. Plus I'm having trouble locating my hunter's safety certificate from 1977...


----------



## Huskytree (Feb 10, 2012)

*Elk*

That is a very nice Bull. No matter what the weapon used B&C, P&Y its a record booker!


----------



## Buckshot00 (Feb 15, 2012)

That is huge. Nice kill. Congrats to your bud.


----------



## crowbuster (Feb 15, 2012)

Good lord! thanks for sharing. Glad it was a bow kill. great on him


----------



## beerman6 (Feb 18, 2012)

wow.I dont think I could pull back on that big bastard...I'd be to busy crapping myself. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------

